# How does procedure work for egg sharing the 2nd time around.



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I shared my eggs almost 2 years ago now and we both got a BFP and both had healthy gorgeous babies.
I am thinking about sharing my eggs again at the same clinic Lister?
How does this work do i need to go through the long paperwork etc if i have shared eggs at that clinic before. Ideally i would like to offer my eggs to the same couple, how does that work.??

Can anyone give me any advice. xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry I can't help you, but it is a wonderful thing that you are doing, from someone waiting as an egg recipient.  Maybe contact the donor co-ordinator and have a chat.
L x


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Thankyou JJ1, yeah i will give them a ring. x I hope u find a sharer soon. xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Shye

Not sure if would be the same for you but for me I just had to have another consultation and repeat my HIV and Hep bloods....but I did get the ball rolling when Grace was about 3 months old so there hadn't been too long a gap between attempts.

I wouldn't have thought you would need most of the blood tests done so should imagine things would happen pretty quick if you wanted them to. If I was you I'd go and get my gp to do a HIV and Hep done straight away incase you do need to get it repeated in 3 months time, will save any hold ups.

The egg share nurses will be able to look into whether your last recipient would like more eggs from you - but I wonder how that works - as if she wasnt currently on the list for sharing and they contacted her surely she'd be jumping the queue? You'll have to find out and let us know how that works!

Good luck

Nic x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hiya

I'm doing Egg Sharing again at the Lister I last did mine in 2007 and me a my recipient had babies. I'm just having my bloods done again the moment just waiting for my AF to arrive  then I can call them to start .... They called my recipient and asked her if she was thinking about having anymore children and she said no not at the moment but she asked the Lister to thank me for such a special gift !!!!!!

So I hope to be starting TX in DEC/Jan if I have my way   good luck 

Julie


----------

